
Online Banking Attacks Were Work of Iran, U.S. Officials Say - iProject
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/09/technology/online-banking-attacks-were-work-of-iran-us-officials-say.html?ref=technology
======
mikeweiss
Does anyone else not see any evidence within the article that proves Iran is
behind these seemingly routine DDOS attacks? Seems like we are made to think
it was Iran..

